
T.F.M. A Progsoc Compendium (1997) - jimmcslim
http://www.progsoc.org/tfm/tfm97/tfm97.html
======
jimmcslim
An introduction to UNIX and the computing environment at the University of
Technology Sydney's School of Computing Sciences circa the mid-90's. Heavy
with student humour and IIRC Monty Python quotes.

